# Cruise Control?



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a '92 Sentra E. The car does not have cruise control. I do a lot of driving on the interstate, so cruise control is something that would be very nice to have. There are three junkyards around here full of these Sentra's, some of which have cruise control. If I were to go to the junkyard and pull everything I need from a junk car to put cruise in my car, what all parts would I need? Obviously I can see that the steering wheel is different, but what else would I need? I assume the wiring is already there for cruise, just not being used? My car is so basic, it didn't even have rear speakers from the factory, but the wiring for them was there. So I hope it's the same for cruise. 

Thanks.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh my ! I did what you will do ! First the steering need to be changed, the wiper & lighting switch too. Then your throttle body has to be changed, you need the motor & cable attachment (vacuum pump and all the hardware around it). Inside the car, you need to change the dash board because you need the "cruise" light, then you need the main switch, the relay that goes with the ascd module, the module of course, brake switch and clutch switch (if manual), beware if you have a manual tranny, you can put the clutch switch without problem, the brake switch need to have the brake pedal support remove and put the appropriate one (there's a hole for the new switch) if not open the switch and tape the contacts together than plug the switch (it will work but sometimes the cruise light will flash, but it will still work). Than have a test road and enjoy cruisin' on the highway ! The best is to have a second hand car, this is what I had, good luck !


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

k2000 said:


> Oh my ! I did what you will do ! First the steering need to be changed, the wiper & lighting switch too. Then your throttle body has to be changed, you need the motor & cable attachment (vacuum pump and all the hardware around it). Inside the car, you need to change the dash board because you need the "cruise" light, then you need the main switch, the relay that goes with the ascd module, the module of course, brake switch and clutch switch (if manual), beware if you have a manual tranny, you can put the clutch switch without problem, the brake switch need to have the brake pedal support remove and put the appropriate one (there's a hole for the new switch) if not open the switch and tape the contacts together than plug the switch (it will work but sometimes the cruise light will flash, but it will still work). Than have a test road and enjoy cruisin' on the highway ! The best is to have a second hand car, this is what I had, good luck !


K2000

Any way you could give specifics on this mod? locations and pics maybe? I have been wanting to do this utilizing the factory parts from yard car's but not really sure what all to get. I have the simple stuff already, stearing wheel, both swiches, cluster, and wiper switch (options I put on before) it's the "REAL" stuff I have no clue about.

thanks
Jake


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

or you could look in the yellow pages and get a brand new aftermarket cruse control installed for less than you will spend on asprins when you do this big a swap


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

terry lingle said:


> or you could look in the yellow pages and get a brand new aftermarket cruse control installed for less than you will spend on asprins when you do this big a swap


yeah i know.... 
But i'd like to keep it looking "real"... besides It gives me twice the work to do to kill my nice weekends that should be coming soon,,, and i get really good deals at my local pick and pull..


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

jakehale said:


> K2000
> 
> Any way you could give specifics on this mod? locations and pics maybe? I have been wanting to do this utilizing the factory parts from yard car's but not really sure what all to get. I have the simple stuff already, stearing wheel, both swiches, cluster, and wiper switch (options I put on before) it's the "REAL" stuff I have no clue about.
> 
> ...


mmm, unfortunately I don't have picture and with all the snow out here it's a bit tricky and cold outside to take pictures but I could try something in the rest of the week since i'm not working right now.


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

jakehale said:


> yeah i know....
> But i'd like to keep it looking "real"... besides It gives me twice the work to do to kill my nice weekends that should be coming soon,,, and i get really good deals at my local pick and pull..


I am more a function first guy. There is nothing unreal about an aftermaket cruise control that does not apply to an aftermarket sterio, better wheels and suspension ect.

As long as you go into this understanding how much needs to be changed and what it may cost in frustration and time then go for it and enjoy yourself.
Good luck with this conversion.

Remember to take it in small bites- swap out one thing make sure everything works then go on to the next. Especially if you use pick a part stuff that you can not really test before installing. 
Failure to follow this routine may result in attempting to troublshoot multiple problems caused during the swap - you may not have enough hair to survive such an experience and if you do you will probably have a lot less after you get done


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

terry lingle said:


> I am more a function first guy. There is nothing unreal about an aftermaket cruise control that does not apply to an aftermarket sterio, better wheels and suspension ect.
> 
> As long as you go into this understanding how much needs to be changed and what it may cost in frustration and time then go for it and enjoy yourself.
> Good luck with this conversion.
> ...


I'm with you... I wasnt really planning to "jump" on it. I do take my time on stuff. I fully understand what you talking about.... When i said "keep it real" I meant OEM looking, utilizing all the factory parts and keeping the true look there. My car is your basic E model,, just AC and auto transmission, had nothing else in it. Granted they are not hard mod's,,, but I have successfully added the GXE cluster, fully intergrated the factory power windows and locks, power mirrors, put in the intermitten winshield wipers, and even the very poplular inside trunk release. I just like to tinker... I know the cruise will be a major task and right now I am not even sure if the wiring (basic plugs) are hidden up in the dash some place. I know for the power mirrors, the plugs where there, just a matter of plugging them in,,, the windows and locks... now that was some wiring nothing was there for those.... 
Thats why i got a little excited when K2000 said he done the mod already....

thanks for the tips and if this comes to a boil i'll keep the forum update 

oh and I'm half bald already, not to much more to loose


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

k2000 said:


> mmm, unfortunately I don't have picture and with all the snow out here it's a bit tricky and cold outside to take pictures but I could try something in the rest of the week since i'm not working right now.


Thanks... anything you got or can remember... would be great... basic info like parts you had to snag, uhm,,, did you have any plugs hidden in your dash for connecting anything...... where is this or that located...... just anything you can come up with.... if it would be easier to type it out in WORD or something and email it that way let me know..

your basically the only one I have known to admit they did the factory cruise mod to thier E....

thanks
Jake


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

The cruise system actually is on my 95 B13. That's why you should have all the plugs. I can tell ya where some plug are : first the ascd control module plug is located near the mirror switch, it's black with many tiny holes and it's the same as the time control module (located on the steel panel under the steering wheel). Don't exchange them or a fuse will blow . The relay plug is near to the black one. For the clutch and brake switch, small 2 holes plug for each. follow the brake main switch and it should be in this area, same for the clutch. The ascd switch plug is located behind the dimmer light switch. I wonder that maybe our car where made in the same factory, watch for blue tape area normaly it's some wire that has been twist for not falling appart and stabbing at your feet (sorry my english begins to be limited now ) That's it for the driver compartment. In the engine room, there is a plug between the brake booster and the left strut. It maybe be corroded, mine was a little bit but still function well. If it's too corroded, put the plug in silver cleaning fluid for jewels for a few seconds and then apply some dielectric grease in the plug it should do the job, but try it first. The biggest part is to change the throlle body to a 2 wire holder. Clean it while changing it it. change the gasket too (about 15-20 $). Don't forget to adjust the wire. For the vacumm pump and wire assembly there will be plastics caps on the bolts holes so follow them gently. A test drive and it's in the pocket !


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

k2000 said:


> The cruise system actually is on my 95 B13. That's why you should have all the plugs. I can tell ya where some plug are : first the ascd control module plug is located near the mirror switch, it's black with many tiny holes and it's the same as the time control module (located on the steel panel under the steering wheel). Don't exchange them or a fuse will blow . The relay plug is near to the black one. For the clutch and brake switch, small 2 holes plug for each. follow the brake main switch and it should be in this area, same for the clutch. The ascd switch plug is located behind the dimmer light switch. I wonder that maybe our car where made in the same factory, watch for blue tape area normaly it's some wire that has been twist for not falling appart and stabbing at your feet (sorry my english begins to be limited now ) That's it for the driver compartment. In the engine room, there is a plug between the brake booster and the left strut. It maybe be corroded, mine was a little bit but still function well. If it's too corroded, put the plug in silver cleaning fluid for jewels for a few seconds and then apply some dielectric grease in the plug it should do the job, but try it first. The biggest part is to change the throlle body to a 2 wire holder. Clean it while changing it it. change the gasket too (about 15-20 $). Don't forget to adjust the wire. For the vacumm pump and wire assembly there will be plastics caps on the bolts holes so follow them gently. A test drive and it's in the pocket !


Thanks!... i will start with that, give me something to look for this weekend... If I see no plugs I more than most will not go any further,,,If there are plugs !!!! I am on this soon.....

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Well took me a little while to get in the car to do some searching... Conclusion.... I Have nothing there for the Cruise Control. So it would be a bigger pain in the butt than I thought it would be. I guess if I get "needy" enough, I will just go with an after market.

Thanks for the help K2000.......


----------

